# Let’s Keep Score This Time



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Once again people and corporations are using a tragedy to a group of families and a community for profit and to push political agendas. We should keep in mind what they are up to as this plays out and try not to help them along. Don’t pay over inflated prices for goods you didn’t need until they scared you into it. Don’t make life changing decisions because they made you cry with a carefully staged TV special. Remember who exploited the tragedy and ensure they are not in a position to do so next time.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree. The gun market is exploiting this to the max and it looks bad. Everyone lining up to buy guns because they think a ban is coming. Shame on the gun manufacturers for jacking prices and telling people to get their guns while they can. I hate when they exploit peoples' fears.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I doubt that it is the gun manufactures that are jacking up the prices but the distributors and retailers. It is like anything supply and demand, if the public demands more and there is a limited resource the prices will go up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its all price gouging.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My point is that on one hand you have the folks that are supposed to be on the gun owner’s side profiteering and on the other folks that are attempting to use your sense of sadness and outrage to agree to gun control. Being manipulated by people makes me mad. We should remember how people behaved while they thought weren’t paying attention.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Very good points on both accounts, Cooky.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I doubt that it is the gun manufactures that are jacking up the prices but the distributors and retailers. It is like anything supply and demand, if the public demands more and there is a limited resource the prices will go up.


Don't doubt it. New price sheets from several manufacturers started to appear Monday. In some cases, as much as 40%.

I'd call that exploitation of fear.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that it is the gun manufactures that are jacking up the prices but the distributors and retailers. It is like anything supply and demand, if the public demands more and there is a limited resource the prices will go up.
> ...


Manufactures or distributors? I just looked at Rugers site tonight and there is no increase that I noticed on there semi-automatic rifles. I don't doubt that a distributer will increase the price which will come down to the retailer. Like I said it is supply and demand, you can't find a "black" rifle on the shelves right now. A local gun shop had 10 of them Monday morning and all 10 were gone yesterday when I stooped in.


----------

